# Vorschub in Rolle berechnen



## Markus (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

angenommen ich habe eine Rolle mit einen Durchmesser von 1500mm
diese liegt auf zwei Tragrollen mit jeweils 300mm Durchmesser.

Von Oben kommt eine Säge mit der ich diese Rolle zersäge soll.

Bisherige Vorgabe war, alles bleibt konstant.
Sägeblattdrehzahl
Sägevorschub
Rollendrehzahl

(Die Rolle wird während dem Sägen durch die Tragrollen gedreht, so dass nur bis zur Hälfte gesägt werde muss)


Meine Logic sagt aber das ist so nicht richtig, ich behaupte ich muss den Vorschub zum Zentrum hin erhöhen um die gleiche Schnittleistung zu bekommen.

Angenommen wir fahren mit einem Vorschub von 5mm/s, dann taucht die Säge nach einer Sekunde 5mm in die Rolle ein. Auf den Umfang der Rolle bezogen ergibt sich daraus eine Fläche die zerspahnt wird.

Im Zenturm bleibt es bei den 5mm, aber der Umfang und somit die Fläche werden kleiner...

Mein Ansatz ist es die Vorschubgeschwindigkeit so zu erhöhen damit sich eine kontinuierliche Schnittleistung in z.B. mm²/s ergibt.

Was haltet ihr von dem Ansatz?

Wie löse ich das am einfachsten rechnerisch?
Was macht die Rollendrehzahl bzw. die Tragrollendrehzahl?
Die würde ich konstant so lassen damit die eingestellte Fläche innerhalb der Zeit am Sägeblatt vorbeikommt.

Sägeblattdrehzahl bleibt natürlich auch konstant.


Danke euch allen!


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo Markus,
also fährt deine Säge quasi von Oben auf den Mittelpunkt der zu zersägenden Rolle zu ...?
In dem Fall könntest du die Geschwindigkeit des Sägen-Vorschubs zum Mittelpunkt hin steigern - allerdings belasten meiner Meinung nach die Seiten des schon durchgesägten Materials (und die darin noch befindlichen Späne seitlich am Sägeblatt) trotzdem deinen Sägen-Antrieb wodurch dann der Drehantrieb des Sägeblattes, wenn du die Vorschub-Geschwindigkeit steigerst (zum Mittelpunkt hin), möglicherweise trotz konstanterer Schnittleistung stärker (übermäßig) belastet wird.
Ist aber nur so ein Ansatz ...

Die Umfangs-Geschwingkeit für die Schnittgeschwindigkeit berechnet sich hier m.E. genau wie beim Abwickeln - also nach einer 1/Radius-Formel.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2010)

hallo larry,

ich schätze nicht das das mit der zusätzlichen reibung am blatt ein problem wird, die vorschübe sind sehr langsam. MAX 20mm/s (eher 1-10)

den ansatz mit dem aufgerollten kreis habe ich auch im kopf, "1/Radius-Formel" bringt mich bei google noch nicht so richtig voran...

kannst du mir da etwas mehr dazu veraten?

Ich wei meinen aktuellen Abstand zum Rollenzentrum.
Also kenne ich meinen aktuellen Umfang.

Ich weis meinen Radius nach einer Sekunde

Also weiß ich wieviel Fläche ich nach einer Sekunde zerspahnt habe.

jetzt muss ich das anders rum bauen:

ich gebe vor wieviel fläche ich in einer sekunde zerspanen will.
ich weiß meinen jetzigen radius
wie berechne ich am einfachsten den radius den ich erreichen muss um diese fläche zu schaffen?

vom aktuellen radius bis zum zielradius habe ich eine sekunde zeit - daraus ergibt sich der vorschub.

so - und jetzt kommst du!


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> wie berechne ich am einfachsten den radius den ich erreichen muss um diese fläche zu schaffen?


 
ok - fläche vom aktuellen kreis berechnen.
sollfläche davon abziehen -- neuen kreis berechnen...

passt...

abr was meinst du mit 1/radius formel?

zeig mir das mal, ggf, denk ich zu komplizirt...


----------



## Grubba (13 Januar 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn Deine Rollendrehzahl so ungefähr?

Dreht sie sich bei einem fertigen Schnitt genau 1 oder 2 mal oder gleich ungezählte Male?

Wenn die sich zig-mal dreht, würde ich Deine Anlage mal mit einer Drehbank vergleichen, nur mit nem Sägeblatt anstelle eines Meißels. 
Dann wäre die Schnittfläche ja theoretisch immer nur an der Oberfläche des Restdurchmessers, so als würde das Rohr mit einem Meißel abgedreht.

Da Du ja aber hier nachgefragt hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, das sich das Rohr doch eher gemächlich dreht. Dann geht Dein Schnittbild doch eher in Richtung Zykloide, da sich die angesägte Schnittfläche ja dann immer schön langsam vom Sägeblatt wegdreht. Und das dann zu berechnen, ist dann wohl nicht mehr so trivial.

Da müsste dann imho schon eine Funktion her, die die Schnittlänge in Abhängigkeit von Drehwinkel des Rohres und Eintauchtiefe des Blattes berechnet.


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2010)

nein, ist vergleichbar mit der drehbank.
das wäre nicht das problem...


----------



## Grubba (13 Januar 2010)

> nein, ist vergleichbar mit der drehbank.
> das wäre nicht das problem...


 
Ist vergleichbar ? Dann ist die Schnittlänge doch immer gleich lang, also immer so ein "bischen" Sekante am aktuellen Durchmesser. 

Oder hab ichs doch falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2010)

Grubba schrieb:


> Ist vergleichbar ? Dann ist die Schnittlänge doch immer gleich lang, also immer so ein "bischen" Sekante am aktuellen Durchmesser.
> 
> Oder hab ichs doch falsch verstanden ?



entweder du oder ich... 

was meinst du mit dem ersten satz - den habe ich absolut nicht verstanden...


----------



## Grubba (13 Januar 2010)

Ok, ich zitier mich mal selber:



> Ist vergleichbar ? Dann ist die Schnittlänge doch immer gleich lang, also immer so ein "bischen" Sekante am aktuellen Durchmesser.


 
Soll heissen, wenn Deine Anlage mit einer Drehbank vergleichbar ist, sollte obiges zutreffen, sich die ganze Geschichte also einfach berechnen lassen, bzw. eine Berechnung unnötig sein.


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2010)

also halte wir fest: JA ES IST WIE BEI DER DREHBANK

spricht deiner meinung nach dann etwas gegen den ansatz die vorschubgeschwindigkeit in richtung zentrum zu erhöhen?

ich meine es wäre richtig das zu tun.

wieso ist dan eine berechnung überflüssig?


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2010)

... nach meiner Meinung wäre es richtig, den Vorschub in Richtung Zentrum zu erhöhen - weil :
die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit wäre ja : v = n * d * Pi
die willst du konstant halten
nach dieser Formel müßtest du dann die Drehzahl variieren - oder wie beri dir die Zustellgeschwindigkeit, die dann ja nichts anderes bewirken würde.
Bei Drehzahl würde gelten : n = v / d * pi daraus folgt bei V und Pi als Konstanten : n = 1 / d.
Das war mein Ansatz für die 1/d-Geschichte. Das müßte sich dann auf die Zustell-Geschwindigkeit übertragen lassen, da du ja immer das gleiche Volumen abtragen willst - also delta-d / delta-t.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Grubba (13 Januar 2010)

> spricht deiner meinung nach dann etwas gegen den ansatz die vorschubgeschwindigkeit in richtung zentrum zu erhöhen?
> 
> ich meine es wäre richtig das zu tun.


 
Ok, dann ist das ja geklärt. Und das richtige ist es auch wohl.
Ich hatte es bisher halt so verstanden, das Du die Strecke berechnen wolltest, auf der das Sägeblatt eingreift.

Wenn du die Schnittgeschwindigkeit konstant halten willst, gilt:
(für V und U kannst Du Dir natürlich die Einheiten aussuchen)

V = (n *2*r*Pi) +/- VSäge (+ oder - je nachdem, ob Du in oder in Gegenrichtung der Sägeblattrichtung drehst)

n = (V +/- VSäge) / (2*Pi*r) 

n ist die Zieldrehzahl, V Deine Wunschschnittgeschwindigkeit.


V ist gegeben, und der Radius muss aus der Sägeblattposition errechnet werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Januar 2010)

*Motorstrom*

Hallo Markus,

der Vergleich zu einer Drehbank gefällt mir gar nicht. Bei einer Drehbank ist die Schnittgeschwindigkeit abhängig von der Drehzahl und dem Durchmesser. Eine Erhöhung des Vorschubs bei kleinerem Radius wäre für den Meißel tödlich. Bei deiner Anwendung kann man diese beiden Größen eventuell vernachlässigen, da das Sägeblatt vermutlich sehr viel schnell dreht als das Werkstück.(?)

Vielleicht kannst du den Motorstrom bzw. die Leistung der Säge zum Regeln des Vorschubs verwenden?

Die Belastung eines einzelnen Sägezahns würde sich in jedem Fall durch den größeren Vorschub vergrößern, was auch mit erhöhtem Verschleiß verbunden ist.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Grubba (14 Januar 2010)

> der Vergleich zu einer Drehbank gefällt mir gar nicht. Bei einer Drehbank ist die Schnittgeschwindigkeit abhängig von der Drehzahl und dem Durchmesser. Eine Erhöhung des Vorschubs bei kleinerem Radius wäre für den Meißel tödlich.


 
Hab gerade noch mal meinen Beitrag #12 gelesen. Meinte natürlich auch die Erhöhung der Drehzahl und nicht des Vorschubs!

Sorry und Danke für Dagoberts Hinweis.


----------



## Markus (14 Januar 2010)

Also....
das Sägeblatt hat einen Durchmesser von 1700mm - 1900mm und es dreht mit 400-600 U/min (Zähnezahl kenne ich jetzt nicht)

Die Rolle darunter dreht mit 3-10 U/min

Die gesägte Rolle dreht sich entgegen dem Sägeblatt.

Inzwischen habe ich mir das so ausgemahlt:

- die zu Sägende Rolle möglichst schnell laufen zu lassen (Konstant)

- den Sägevorschub so zu erhöhen dass die schnittfläche cm²/s immer gleich bleibt.


Ist richtig, kann man nicht so 100% mit der Drehmaschine vergleichen.


Mein Radius ist bekannt, die Fläche die ich in einer Sekunde wegspahnen soll auch, also weiß ich auf welchem radius ich nach dieser Sekunde sein muss, dadurch errechnet sich die Vorschubgeschwindigkeit.


----------

